# Easter Egger that's more aggressive?



## Goosebutton

Hi, I'm new at this and new to chickens. We have our first 6 and they are about 8-9 weeks old. They have all been around my kids, the dogs, and I since we got them and are all pretty comfortable with us. They come when they see us and have no problem pecking the ground around us. They will all even eat out of the kid's hands. Except one. I believe she is an Easter Egger. She wants nothing to do with any of us and has even been a bit feisty with us if we enter the coop. I'm wondering if anyone has any insights into why this chicken seems to dislike us so much? She's even tried to chase one of the dogs out of the yard a couple times. None of the chickens have ever been chased or hurt by the dogs or the kids. I've posted a couple pictures just in case it helps bc of the breed or anything. Thanks.


----------



## beb444

My Easter Eggers were butts when they were younger but now one of the 'problem childs' is my absolute favorite.  I think they became nicer when they started laying eggs if that helps Sorry! I know that you just want to enjoy them when they're younger


----------



## aart

Some birds are more inclined to being 'friendly' and comfortable around humans or other animals.
It's more about the individual bird than the breed, but most my EE's are pretty skittish and some have been aggressive.


----------



## BYCDebiD

I'm surprised nobody has suggested that it may be the cockerel hormones kicking in.


----------



## aart

BYCDebiD said:


> I'm surprised nobody has suggested that it may be the cockerel hormones kicking in.


Crossed my mind due to comb color...
.....but comb size/shape(single row pea comb?) looks pullet to me.
8-9 weeks is a bit young for hormones...but I guess it's possible.


----------



## BYCDebiD

I have seen a few males with a single ridge like that and then side rows pop up seemingly from nowhere and one that had a single ridge forever (without points).

But, the coloring, too, looks more male than female. I'd check for saddles emerging.


----------



## mymilliefleur

She's definitely an EE. Some birds are just more spunky then others. She may very well mellow out as she gets older.
She looks like a pullet to me. @JunebugGena what do you think?


----------



## Goosebutton

Thanks for the input. This one is a bit bigger than the others but it's also my only EE. The idea of a rooster did cross my mind but the comb is so small. Here is another picture if anyone has thoughts.From what I'm reading I'm going to chalk it up to her being a red head.


----------



## newmarch2014

I have her twin (can't post a pic right now but will grab one off my phone soon) ...the one I have have is pretty outgoing. I am almost entirely convinced mine is a pullet but yours does have a little redder and bigger comb than mine . Mine is not as pushy as the Brahma but certainly not shy.
The pics of mine are at BYC in the Easter Egger sexing tips thread, I was the last to post.


----------

